# Info on breeders in Lincolnshire



## kateadam7

Hello!

We are new and looking for any comments/hints/tips/advice on 2 breeders in lincolnshire we are going to visit about puppies at the weekend.
Has anyone got their puppy or got any comments, good or bad about:

1.) Alison Barker in Goxhill

2.) Jayne Williams - from curly spin poodles - websites are 

http://www.curlyspinpoodles.co.uk/litters.htm

http://www.aspenwood-spinone.co.uk/

any comments gratefully received!!

thanks

Kate & Adam


----------



## Rufini

Can't comment on these guys but we got Vincent from a hobby breeder in North Lincolnshire. She usually advertises on Preloved. I can't remember what he user name is but she's called Sarah - I think she's on breedersonline too.

I think she'll be having another litter next year to be available Sept 2012 (I know that's a while away but it's something to think about!).


----------



## ali-s.j.

I think someone has just got / is getting a pup from aspenwood


----------



## kendal

all 4 of my girls are from sylml not hered of theo other breeders to they must be relatively new.


----------



## katycat

I noticed that at the bottom of the web page for curlyspinpoodles that you can visit there other web site which is Aspen, must be connected .


----------



## ali-s.j.

Green Fairy has a thread going "Hi from a nearly mum" - she's just put a deposit down on a pup from Aspen


----------



## wrighty

We got Missy from Aspenwood and she is a wonderful dog very spirited and smart


----------



## Cathode

*Alison barker*

I got a lovely cockatoo from Alison 2 1/2 years ago - he is absolutely adorable! Great character and entertaining - wants to find out what it is u want and usually does it- I take him into my shop and he has fan club of little girls who come in specially to see him. He is everyone's favourite dog and the best we have ever had. Have been trying to find Alison's no because 
My daughter who lives in ireland and my son who lives in Poland want one from same parents - do you still have her contact no?


----------



## Pampered Poo

Cathode said:


> I got a lovely cockatoo from Alison 2 1/2 years ago - he is absolutely adorable! Great character and entertaining - wants to find out what it is u want and usually does it- I take him into my shop and he has fan club of little girls who come in specially to see him. He is everyone's favourite dog and the best we have ever had. Have been trying to find Alison's no because
> My daughter who lives in ireland and my son who lives in Poland want one from same parents - do you still have her contact no?




Hi I've just put a deposit down for beautiful
Little girl from Alison. Do you have any photos of your little man? He sounds lovely! 🐾🐾🐾


----------



## Steve Pickering

Hi Kate , I'm a new member and I see you were looking to purchase a Cockerpoo Puppy from Alison Barker in Lincolnshire back in 2011!
I'm also looking to purchase from the same breeder Alison Barker).
I would appreciate your feed back on this particular breeder.

Regards, Steve 




QUOTE=kateadam7;62652]Hello!

We are new and looking for any comments/hints/tips/advice on 2 breeders in lincolnshire we are going to visit about puppies at the weekend.
Has anyone got their puppy or got any comments, good or bad about:

1.) Alison Barker in Goxhill

2.) Jayne Williams - from curly spin poodles - websites are 

http://www.curlyspinpoodles.co.uk/litters.htm

http://www.aspenwood-spinone.co.uk/

any comments gratefully received!!

thanks

Kate & Adam[/QUOTE]


----------



## Greenhill Owl

*Alison Barker*

I would also be interested in any feedback or updates from owners who got their dogs from Alison.

Regards.


----------

